# Alternative to Sikaflex for a DIY repair



## SNandJA

I discovered a problem in the flooring under the shower. The floor had several cross members that required replacement and some sections of plywood to rebuild the laminate. I'm pretty competent at DIY so undertook the repair myself. Turned inevitably to some research and Sikaflex 512 seemed to be a necessity until I read the "area must be clean, dry and free from....." 
So I contacted my local Builders Merchant to see if there was a product similar to Sikaflex that could be used in damp conditions. The weather wasn't helping the dying out process at the time either!
The reply was "we use Everbuild Stixall Extreme and we've used it ourselves in wet conditions and it even says it can be used under water". "Can you check the label to see if I can use it on marine ply, polystyrene, wood and GRP/Fibreglass, I asked?" "Yes came the reply and have a look on their webside there is a downloadable product spec sheet".

The good news was three-fold, Firstly it was less than half the price of Sikaflex products, about £6.50 for a standard 300ml tube for a caulking gun and came in black, silver, white and clear. Secondly it actually says it can be used in caravans and boats. Thirdly it really worked and is a UK company! Presumably Outdoorbits could stock it?

Everbuild Stixall

The above link gives access to a product data sheet, COSHH sheets and specific detail about the Clear version which I did not need to use. I also used the Everbuild technical support to ask if it could be overpainted with underseal and had a virtually instant reply saying it would be perfectly appropriate to use underseal once the product had fully cured.

I feel I have made a really good repair to what at first sight appeared a real disaster under the van. I tracked down the issue to be a manufacturing fault where the 22mm shower outlet had been connected to 28mm pipe without the use of any jubilee type clip secured instead by a large dollop of rubber based mastic which had been leaking apparently for the 6 years the van has been in existence! Discovered it because I had decided to replace the mastic tape that formed part of the lower plastic skirt and aluminium extrusion that ran around the habitation part of the van.

Edit Also available in brown.
Steve


----------



## donegal5

hi, ive also used this on the roof of my van when fitting solar, its as good as any sikaflex ive used and way cheaper, and also its available at B&Q so not need to pay through the nose to motorhome shops.


----------

